# weird foot feeling?



## horsesforever14 (Jul 19, 2012)

Itch i meant lol sorry for typo not ice
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SueC (Feb 22, 2014)

Is this weird feeling happening just when and shortly after wearing your boots, or persisting?

If the former, sounds like either a nerve is getting a bit much pressure on it when you are wearing your boots, or circulation is inhibited to parts of your foot when in your boots. Both can cause those sorts of symptoms. In that case, you can go to a shoe repair place and have your boots stretched a little where they are tight (I'm assuming they're leather?), or DIY if you have wooden "stretchers".

If it's something you are feeling around the clock, see your doctor... we recently lost a young man in our community who had a harmless-looking lump on his ankle that turned out to be aggressive cancer. Not that your symptoms remind me of cancer, just that this particular case drove home the importance of getting weird things looked at in case they are serious.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

I'm also wondering whether it only happens when you wear your boots or if it is a persistent numbness.

If it is persistent, then I agree that you need to see your doctor. When my mom was diagnosed with multiple sclerosis, her symptoms began as patches of numbness on her feet and legs.


----------



## horsesforever14 (Jul 19, 2012)

It started after i purchased my boots and it's not exactly severe numbness just slightly i think i might have damaged a nerve because it's doesn't bother me one bit but it's strange it has not went away even though my boots are broken in and comfortable i can post a picture the vein my stick out slightly more on damaged foot


----------

